# 2005 Roubaix Aluminum frame crack



## CaliforniaPI (Sep 25, 2005)

I was in the middle of changing out my derailier cables when I saw this crack in my frame. I have sent Specialized an e-mail to their customer service and we will see what happens. Bike was bought new in 2006 from Supergo/Performance (yes, they used to sell Specialized) and it has never been crashed etc. I will keep the forum posted of what happens.

I just found my original receipt.....Anyone have any idea what Specialized will do as they don't make Aluminum Roubaix frames anymore?


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Good luck. 

Hope things are taken care of if it's still warranted.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

They will take care of you through an authorized shop, I am sure. You just need proof of original ownership, and I'll bet you have a new frame in a couple weeks.


----------



## CaliforniaPI (Sep 25, 2005)

*Specialized came through!*

I picked up my new frame, a Secteur Comp, from my local Store. I have got to give thanks to Specialized and Riverside (CA) Cyclery for putting it all together. The cost was zero and I'm actually glad they chose that frame because all my parts bolt on. I put my bike back together last night and can't wait to ride today. A happy ending and a bright beginning, can't beat that.


----------



## SpokeBroke (Mar 15, 2011)

That is very cool. Good outcome. :thumbsup:


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

CaliforniaPI said:


> I picked up my new frame, a Secteur Comp, from my local Store. I have got to give thanks to Specialized and Riverside (CA) Cyclery for putting it all together. The cost was zero and I'm actaully glad they chose that frame because all my parts bolt on. I put my bike back together last night and can't wait to ride today. A happy ending and a bright beginning, can't beat that.


Pics! Pics!

Let's see some pics  !


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Glad it worked out for you and thanks for posting the update, but you know the 'rules' here. Until we see pics, it didn't happen. :nonod:


----------



## CaliforniaPI (Sep 25, 2005)

*Here you go, after putting everything back on, cutting the fork etc.*

And before I get questioned....Yes that is OC spray on my handlebars (been chased and bitten by dogs before). Yes that is a mountain cassette and deraillier (old slow and ride hills and I want to save my knees).


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

Is that a 2012 frame?


----------



## CaliforniaPI (Sep 25, 2005)

*March 2010*

It actually has a sticker that shows March 2010, so the answer is no I guess. I don't know how much inventory they stock in the US, and how long it takes them to build the frame in Taiwan and ship it here.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Mohammad21 said:


> hello everyone im trying to sell my specialized tarmac. and need a little help ? any one out there


Try here. It's worked well for me.
http://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/index.php


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

_Nice_ bike. Enjoy and ride safe!! :thumbsup:


----------

